# Alternative to advocate?



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm looking for an alternative to advocate that covers all the same things (worms and fleas). Even though it's just a drop on the back of the neck Gandhi hates having it put on and as soon as the little bottle comes out of the cupboard he runs away and panics. We've tried desensitising him to it with treats but it seems the fearful connection has been set, and so even if he doesn't notice it visually as he's distracted with treats, he can smell it as soon as the lid comes off.

I'd like an oral version we can put in his food as when he's had tablets in the past mixed in he hasn't noticed. 

Does anyone have any recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## Aly (Mar 27, 2015)

My vets supplied me with a tablet called Bravecto for Lucy. It kills fleas and ticks and lasts 12 weeks. She just took the tablet out of my hand. I also had to give a wormer a few days later.
Her 12 weeks runs out soon and she has not had any problems with fleas or ticks.
I did worry a little because it's such a new drug and like with any medication there have been negative reviews, but Lucy has been fine and I will use it again.


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

I've used Bravecto too with no problems.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

There is also Billy No Mates.... I haven't used it on the girls- yet.
I do use advocate on Dot and Kiki, but never once a month for 12 months in the year.... I use it more regularly from early summer to autumn and have a total break over winter.
Inzi has Advantage because she reacted to advocate.


----------



## Catherine malcolmson (Aug 31, 2015)

My vet said advocate was the only one that protects against mites and parvovirus, I swopped to frontline recently mainly because it said it did the same and I got a good price for it.But vet said frontline isn't any good.Has anyone else heard this?


----------

